# Fehlerhafte SQL Query



## Cury (8. Apr 2020)

Hey,
Ich habe eine SQL Query geschrieben, aber es gibt irgendwo einen Fehler, den ich nicht finden kann. Ich hoffe, dass mir irgend jamnd weiterhelfen kann.

Query:

```
SELECT * FROM (SELECT *, ROW_NUMBER() OVER (ORDER BY Kills DESC) pos FROM kills) WHERE `UUID` = ?
```

Fehler:

```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MariaDB server version for the right syntax to use near 'WHERE `UUID` = '37bb2c2c-e170-469c-a08e-6a22e7d083cd'' at line 1
```


----------



## kneitzel (8. Apr 2020)

Wieso probierst Du es nicht, über eine Datenbank-Frontend deine Queries beim Aufbau langsam zu testen?

Und generell wäre es super, wenn Du dann auch Details zu der Tabelle, die Du abfragen möchtest sowie Details zu dem, was Du abfragen willst, schreiben würdest?

Hier würde ich vermuten, dass Du der inner Query einfach nur einen Namen geben musst. Also ein
`SELECT * FROM (...) as ordered_kills WHERE ....`

Edit: Und hat natürlich nichts mit Java zu tun sondern ist eine Datenbank-Frage -> Daher gehört es auch dort hin


----------



## M.L. (8. Apr 2020)

ROW_NUMBER()   wird übrigens erst ab Maria 10.2 unterstützt: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/57765698/problem-using-row-number-function-in-mariadb


----------



## Dukel (8. Apr 2020)

Wieso belässt du es nicht bei einem Thread?






						MySQL Tabellen sortieren.
					

Hey, Ich habe mir eine MySQL Tabelle angelegt mit 3 Spalten (UUID, Spielername, Punkte). Ich möchte jetzt die Punkte in einer Methode nach der Größe sortieren. Der größte wert oben, dann immer abnehmend. Wie kann man dies schaffen?  Mein Ziel ist dann, dass man im Spiel /stats machen kann und...



					www.java-forum.org


----------



## Cury (8. Apr 2020)

Danke an alle Vorschläge. Ich ahne jetzt eine gute Lösung gefunden.


```
SELECT * FROM (SELECT *, ROW_NUMBER() OVER (ORDER BY Kills DESC) pos FROM kills) subq WHERE UUID = ?
```


----------

